# Mini Helmet Cam Discussion and Showcase



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

How 'bout a thread for those of us messing around with our mini helmet cameras? Share tips and show results. Get feedback and ideas. Doesn't matter what kind of camera you're using. Point-and-shoot with ghetto strap system. Or one of the several "mini-sport cams." I have a GoPro.

I'm pretty sure there are some interesting things that can be done with little cameras. I'm already forming ideas for fun shots that couldn't be done with larger video cameras. We can take this discussion any direction it needs to go. My own preference is for focusing on entertainment value in my vids, and not geeking out over tech. But it takes a bit of tech to get to the fun results, so there's that.

With that in mind, here's some recent fodder:

I took my GoPro camera out on the trail a couple days ago and learned a few things.

*The first thing I learned was the thing I should have learned from my last experiment: Tighten up my helmet! Apparently I don't keep it very tight, and it wiggles around just a bit. This makes the helmet cam footage look pretty bad.

Since it's snowy and cold around here, I pull on a helmet cover to keep the icy air out of my vents. But that also keeps me from strapping the GoPro helmet mount to my vent holes.

No problem. I just used the head strap that came with it, loosened it up, and used it right over the whole helmet. Worked great and was very firm. The head strap won't let you "clip" the camera on. Instead you screw it directly to the strap face instead of to a clip. Seemed awkward, but it wasn't. I could undo it and replace it by feel without taking the helmet off.

But even though the camera was firmly mounted to the helmet, it was shaking around as my helmet moved on my head. I think I just need to remember to tighten my chin strap and stop being such a "slack"er.

*Beeps. The camera beeps quietly when you push the buttons. Normally I'm comfortable with quiet things. These beeps are probably good, since the camera is designed to be on my head where I can't see what I'm doing. However, the beeps are _very_ quiet. If I was stopped, the wind wasn't blowing, and I held my breath, I could usually tell when I'd turned the camera on. And I could usually hear the three beeps that sound-off when I _stopped_ the video. But I could rarely hear the single beep that indicated that the video had started -- in part because the beep happened almost right when I pushed the button.

Normally that kind of speed -- button to reaction -- is good. Except this beep happens right when my fingers are not only pushing the button, but also when my whole helmet is resonating from pushing the button. I found I was taking my helmet off a lot to make sure things were happening correctly. Easy to edit out. It would be impossible to hear the beep while riding. And -- maybe it's just me -- the tone of the beep seemed to be surprisingly similar to the tweets of small birds and to the minor squeaks of my bike.

*Riding with someone would be a good thing. It would make more interesting footage, and they would be able to tell me that the backward-facing camera was pointing straight at the top of my backpack instead of at the trail.

*I need to not keep my eye on the trail so much. I was riding along some cool edges thinking "This'll look so cool and scary!" But since I never looked over the edge, the camera had no idea there was a scary edge there. I need to remember to look. Which leads into the next point:

*The wide angle lens -- when it becomes available -- will probably be really cool to have. I think it'll add some good function and variety to the possible shots.

*I didn't have a tripod with me. And the camera doesn't have a tripod mount. No problem. It was snowy. I just built a little snow shelf on a rock to stick the camera on. Or shoved it into the mud of a cliff. It's waterproof! I just rinsed it off when I was done.

I was going to edit up a little movie. But since I didn't meet many of my own challenges (In the old Go Pro thread, post #68: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3936496&postcount=68) I thought I'd just wait until I had something more interesting and until I get my helmet nailed down.

--Greg


----------



## GoPro (May 25, 2007)

Coolness. GoPro here just adding some advice about a wide angle lens solution. While we develop our own wide angle lens we HIGHLY recommend this lens that another company makes...sells for $27:

http://www.directron.com/dcmgw045s.html

We have no affiliation with this company but we've tested this lens a lot and we like it. The size of the connecting end is suprisingly EXACTLY the same diameter as the black lens ring on your Helmet HERO, Digital HERO 3 or Motorsports HERO lens from GoPro. It is an exact fit...crazy convenient.

Simply take a strip of duct tape and wrap around the wide angle lens and HERO housing lens and it looks factory. Seriously...it's a very clean solution. Duct tape clean? I know, I know...trust us.

Our estimates are that this lens improves the width of view about 35-40%. It is significant. There is mild image clarity fall off at the corners but it is not at all noticeable when you are moving.

We give this lens the thumbs up...it adds to the filming/viewing experience, for sho.

Wish it was ours! 

Hi5 and have fun - GoPro :thumbsup:


----------



## insect_o_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Bikeabout said:


> But even though the camera was firmly mounted to the helmet, it was shaking around as my helmet moved on my head. I think I just need to remember to tighten my chin strap and stop being such a "slack"er.
> 
> --Greg


Went out with the GoPro helmet mounted again. Today I tried it on my full face helmet. I thought since the full face fits much more snugly that the jitteriness experienced on my std helmet would be eliminated.

Well, it wasn't. It was less jittery but the footage was still unusable. I think it's a combination of two things:

1. Due to the snow and Ice, most of the footage was taken when I was moving at a relatively slow speed. I hike the same loop faster than I rode it today. This exercise is good for balance and skills building - not so good for video. At slow speed, there's no momentum to smooth out the bumps. Footprints in the ice make for a bumpy cobblestone effect - and you see every bump on the video.

2. As Bikeabout mentioned, It's important to cinch down your helmet strap. I thought I had mine snug today, but the footage seems to indicate otherwise. Will try again next time


----------



## GoPro (May 25, 2007)

Another benefit of the wide angle lens is that the more you see width wise...the smoother everything becomes. Everything just smooths out...and the sense of speed is greater, too, because the side view/information whizzes by and gives a sense of "sh#*" flying by, if you know what I mean. 

When we race open wheel cars during product testing we use narrow eye ports to reduce the sense of speed...you only see far ahead and so things feel slower. If you switch to a wide eye-port helmet the sense of speed increases so much that it is freaky.

So...using a wider angle lens will make video smoother and appear faster. That's why we're working on one, but the lens I mention above is sccchhhwwwweeeet in the meantime. And you cannot beat the price...totally worth it.

Ride on! - GoPro :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a couple photos of my GoPro in action. 

No. I did not take these pics with a GoPro. And speaking of which, I haven't taken ANY still photos with mine. I meant to put it in Photo-Every-5-Second mode just to see what came out, but forgot. 

Anyone have any still shots to post from a GoPro?

Anyone have any video from their mini helmet cam?

--Greg


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Two oldies*



Bikeabout said:


> Just a couple photos of my GoPro in action. Anyone have any video from their mini helmet cam?--Greg


You didn't post any photos.
I used a lipstick cam for a while and it was a good one with 480 lines of resolution. However, the quality of such cameras sucks compared to a camcorder mounted to the helmet, so I stopped using it. On my video page I have two oldies taken with the lipstick cam, one strapped to my shoe and one from a night ride. The Shoecam video is Downieville, June 24, '06 and the night one is New Melones, April 13, '05. compare these to any other video on my site and you'll see how crappy a lipstick cam really is.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

*Or....*

Or you could go here:

http://www.helmetcamreview.com

side by side helmet cam reviews and other helmet cam related tech


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Wherewolf said:


> You didn't post any photos.


Oops. But hey! Where's the thingy toward the bottom that lets me upload images? The button is missing. Is it something I did when I started this thread? Is it just me, or is everyone missing it?

--Greg


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Photos:

Snow-as-tripod.

Head strap instead of helmet mount. I like the more forehead-oriented position, as well. Instead of way on top.




























--Greg


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice vid. What camera? Seems like a slightly wide angle lens.

--Greg


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

*Nice!*



bobsyouruncle said:


> Fruita, Colorado circa Spring 2000.


OK, every time I go by Fruita I say "I'm gonna stop"... now I willl for sure!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Do the peeps who own the Go Pro Helmet Hero Quick-Release Video Camera recommend it? I think it is very cool when you see folks getting video of their favorite trails. Or what an awesome view when you are hitting a sweet jump! If you owners could do it all over again, would you still buy the Helmet Hero? I was looking at the VIO POV.1 but there is no way I am spending $850. I could definitely see buying the Helmet Hero for $169 though. I have read some positive reviews of the HH online but I would really like to hear from some riders that have used it for a little while and can give me a "normal joe's" perspective on the product. I hope to hear some feedback and thanks!

Ben


----------



## insect_o_man (Dec 13, 2007)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> If you owners could do it all over again, would you still buy the Helmet Hero?


Yes I would.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I've tried 3 different flash-card based cameras, mostly due to the small size. Every one of them suffered from very shaky video. 

I've also ridden with Wherewolf with his full video camera mounted on his helmet. Vastly better quality, no shakes, but he had plenty of extra weight on his head, and he seemed more uncomfortable.

I don't care that much for the overall quality--how many lines per inch, or whatever, since the video's ultimate destination is probably youtube. But I do care about some sort of anti-shake built into the camera.

As soon as someone comes out with a small, light helmet cam that has good anti-shake/stabilization, I'll get it.


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

FYI

In this thread there are some initial user experience comments regarding the new VHOLDR helmet cam I bought

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=329739

.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

LIntott: 

Thanks for posting that and linking it. Good info. Doesn't make me want one, though. 

I tried to get out and do some shooting today, but it didn't quite happen. 

--Greg


----------



## DieselAndDust (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone got some suggestions, thoughts on the pros and cons of GoPro, POV VIO and VholdR? I've been looking at all three of these Vid Cams, but just can't seem to make up my mind on which one to get.

Thanks,
Diesel


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Obviously you get the VIO POV. It's a superior camera. Viewscreen, in-box editing, remote controls, higher resolution. The only downside for cycling that I can see is the price. 

For "internet adequate" on the cheap, it looks like the other two will do fine. Based on my experience with the GoPro and the above linked review of the VholdR, I'd go for the GoPro if I were to do it again. 

I also wanted a camera I could throw in an RC plane, so the tiny size of the GoPro is important to me. 

--Greg


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

DieselAndDust said:


> Anyone got some suggestions, thoughts on the pros and cons of GoPro, POV VIO and VholdR? I've been looking at all three of these Vid Cams, but just can't seem to make up my mind on which one to get. Thanks, Diesel


I think you are comparing apples and oranges a bit, the pricing between all of them is pretty wide... $169-$750 and the systems vary greatly.

Personally unless you are just plunking around I'd never put something as big as the GoPro on my head, I've about had my helmet ripped off in the trees, let alone something that size... and weight, you will have more problems holding it steady too.

I'm still awaiting a VholdR from Twenty20 to test, supposed to be another month before they "have an extra to spare" so I do not yet know the quality compared to other cams.

The VIO POV has it's own set of +'s and -'s, you can check out my review here: http://www.helmetcamreview.com/POV1Review.htm And a side by side comparison here: http://www.helmetcamreview.com/POV1vsAdvCam3.htm

*HERE IS A TIP:*
One thing I have learned is you want the camera (if helmet mounted) as close to the pitch axis as possible, which ideally would be on the side of your helmet at your ear lobe.

That position is not very practical, but I mount mine as low on the side of my helmet as I can. It ends up being just above and forward of my ear. This gives you less over all movement of your cam, which is critical to a steady shot. The top or fron is actually the worst position to use... unless you have a gyroscopically controlled head! 

Wish I had more info on the VholdR for you... Time will tell...

CJS


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Cactus Jack!

I think the GoPro weighs just slightly less than the VholdR. 4.5 oz vs 4.8. But like somepeteguy, I don't think that's really an advantage for steadiness. The size issue could be a problem in tree-land. I have decided I like mine better on the front of my helmet using the supplied head strap instead of way up top on the helmet vent-hole strap. I'll have to try on the side as you suggest. 

My main thing next ride will be to make sure everything is tight to my head so the weight of my head will help keep it steady. 

--Greg


----------



## GoPro (May 25, 2007)

Dudes...mount it on the bike frame for the most stable video of all...check it:

Seat post mounted:
http://gopro.vsocial.com/#85280

Down tube mounted:
http://gopro.vsocial.com/#86322

Doesn't get much more stable than that for any amount of money. And the Helmet HERO is way smaller than any other camera out there. You cannot judge the size based on the photos above...those are wide angle close ups that distort the camera's true mini size. Those photos are very cool, though, Bikeabout...thanks for posting!

In our opinion...from our testing...bike frame mounted views provide the best angles for quality video because the image is so stable thanks to the bike frame's rigidity. The head/helmet view is cool...but not nearly as "Hollywood" stable as a bike frame mount. That's why we're releasing our Ride HERO seat post and handlebar mount end of FEB for $20...it'll make frame mounting really easy.

Thanks all...stoked to see some more ripping footage from you all...keep on keepin' on - GoPro :thumbsup:


----------



## gsellis (Oct 12, 2006)

What Pete said.

A frame mount is the opposite of "Hollywood" stable. I shoot and I also operate a small "steady" system. I can also get good footage on a HD helmet cam and someone else and I have discussed it as an option for some footage (but a full Steadicam Operator on a hands-free Segway is even better, well, on forest roads). But mounted on a frame? No way.



somepeteguy said:


> ... but the rider can reduce the trail shock that gets to the camera by using their arms, *kegs*, shoulders and neck to further isolate the camera from trail shock.


Dang Pete. That is the secret? I have been doing it wrong!


----------



## gsellis (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, doing it wrong.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Frame mount? Heck, I'll try it. 

Helmet cam video often isn't my favorite because it's a bit divorced from the action. Yes, it's like I'm riding, but I get a better view from my own head. I tend to like footage from a camera that's closer to the "action" like low mounted fork or rear dropout, something that shows me something I can't ordinarily see while riding, tires/dirt, drivetrain. Seems like the small size of the GoPro lends itself to some video like this. No, I don't want to see a whole video of just my drive train. Mixed in with other shots. 

It's not so hard to do that on a road. But on rough stuff? 

I too am doubtful about the steadiness of a frame mount. Like I said, I'll try it. 

I wanna mount my GoPro on my hub. Just to be goofy. Might be able to edit it into a vid so it looks cool. (Try THAT, Hollywood!)

--Greg


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

somepeteguy said:


> I get a better overall view watching helmetcam video since I can clearly see, and focus on, the stuff that's outside of my field of concentration when riding.


Good point there. I didn't find I was getting that with my GoPro when I was doing the shooting from post #1. The view is tighter than the cool looking vid from Joe's Ridge by bobsyouruncle in post #11. (did the original post disappear?)

I found I was mostly seeing what I saw riding. I must need the wide angle lens. That's from my own shooting. There's definitely some cool head cam footage out there. I'm just lashing out because I'm a bit tired of the nothing-but-headcam videos. Personally I like to see a mix of shots.

I wasn't going to finish my own little vid because it was kind of uninteresting as a ride vid. Might be somewhat interesting as a GoPro demo. I'll take another look.

--Greg


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

*Dual Cams Helmet VS frame mounted*



somepeteguy said:


> ..., frame mounted views are good for filler video to break up off bike video and helmetcam video.


I like using dual cams most of the time, one rigid mounted on the bike (usually rear facing) and one on my helmet. To me this is the best of both worlds for every day shooting.

If you are making a "Film" then multiple camera angles would be needed to keep the scene interesting. This is where I lack, I never want to take the time to set up those other shots... I tend to want to RIDE!

I did mount a cam rear facing on my helmet once, the results were actually OK, but you really have to think (in opposite!) where you are pointing the camera.

If you want a *direct comparison *of helmet vs frame mounted in the same screen, check this out, the frame mounted is WAY steadier that the helmet cam, even on the bumpy stuff: http://media.putfile.com/Dual-Helmet-cam-at-MT-bike-races

Here is an example of a rear facing helmet cam, it's pretty bumpy even though I'm on a FS bike.: http://media.putfile.com/Kids-Mountain-Bike-Races-RaceMTBcom

CJS


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Bikeabout said:


> Frame mount? Heck, I'll try it.
> 
> Helmet cam video often isn't my favorite because it's a bit divorced from the action. Yes, it's like I'm riding, but I get a better view from my own head. I tend to like footage from a camera that's closer to the "action" like low mounted fork or rear dropout, something that shows me something I can't ordinarily see while riding, tires/dirt, drivetrain. Seems like the small size of the GoPro lends itself to some video like this. No, I don't want to see a whole video of just my drive train. Mixed in with other shots.
> 
> ...


Greg glad to stumble across your path here on the forum. I rode with you several years back in Moab on one of your bike abouts.

Regardless I have several cameras that could be mounted in the wheel and wireless to boot. Don't know about the footage, but it would be a different view on things.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

somepeteguy said:


> Sorry. The only thing that video proves is that the helmetcam pilot needs to spend some more time working on their technique. There's no reason that the helmetcam footage should be that herky-jerky, considering how tame that terrain is.
> Again, technique.


Well I think alot has to do with the fact that the bike mounted footage is _rock steady _ even over the rough terrain and being able to directly compare side by side makes any unsteadieness of a helmet mounted cam even that more jerky. I think if you looked at the helmet cam vid by it'self it's not all that bad.

I guess after a 80 or 90 hours of helmet cam recording over the last 2 years you'd think I'd get the hang of it.

Do you happen to have any footage you can share so I can see what good helmet cam footage looks like?

CJS


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

The thing about Pete's videos, as well as Wherewolf's and MTB_Bill's, is that they all use a real video camera on their helmets. This increases quality a lot, because the cameras have built in "steady-shot" or whatever it's called. I've yet to see a sd-card camera that has that.

Another thing about mounting on your helmet is that your helmet has to be on tight, and if you have a heavy camera on it, the helmet might have to be uncomfortably tight. A loose-ish helmet with any kind of camera is worse than a handlebar mounted camera.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

somepeteguy said:


> Technique makes much more of a difference than steady shot, as has been confirmed time and again by loaning a helmet cam rig to someone who doesn't have much experience with flying a camera on their head.


You keep talking about technique, I'd like to see some. Do you have a link so maybe we can see what you mean exactly.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Enjoyable videos, Cactus Jack! I like the screen-in-screen effect. Fun to watch. It does look like the frame mount is pretty steady. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to check out some of your other vids. 

Crux: Hey, I know you! Still have that photo of you on my website. Sounds like you're still into mini-cam stuff. RC mounted? Post a link for us to see what you're doing, eh?

Pete: Dang. I'd like to see what you do, but don't have a good enough connection to get the monster files! 

Thank you all for your positive contributions. I'm learning.

Also, for those who didn't see, mhatten did a cool dropout mount for his GoPro. Nice perspective from down there. Not sure I can pull it off in my rocky area, but I'll probably try it. (Crack!)

--Greg


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Greg,

Most of the video stuff that I have been involved with can't really be published. I have done quite a bit of work with mounting cameras among other payloads on remote platforms and unmanned systems. We are now located down in NM enjoying what the southwest has to offer. Work has not been constant here though and looking for new work so my family can stay in the area.

Here is some footage post Hurricane Katrina. Prototype system was one week old at time of deployment and only intended for proof of concept for a micro gimbal. Video is a bit rough but not bad for a 20" rotor UAV flying in high winds.

http://crasar.csee.usf.edu/Videos/Katrina/slides/VTOL Bay St Louis 9-1-05.html

Have been considering filming out at White Mesa using this system following riders.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

I just ordered a GoPro Helmet Hero cam. I am super excited!!! :thumbsup: 

Do any of you video vets have any tips to get the best footage?

I have gleaned from the thread that having your helmet tight/snug is very important. 

That a wide angle lens would help give a better feeling for the riders speed--Is anybody using a wide angle lens with their Hero yet???

Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Ben


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I just ordered a GoPro Helmet Hero cam. I am super excited!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Do any of you video vets have any tips to get the best footage?
> 
> ...


I'm learning the GoPro as I go.

So far one of the toughest things is knowing what you're shooting. Since there's no screen for instant feedback, it's taking some getting used to.

Spend some time playing at home where you can download the footage right away. You'll need to get used to how wide the field of view is so you don't think you're getting what you're not, and not getting what you didn't want.

The related challenge is pointing the camera. I've been shooting alone so far, and when the camera is on my head, it's hard to know it's pointed the right way, especially for high/low. Ride with someone else, maybe? Or always ride with a bathroom mirror.

Good lighting helps. The GoPro does better in bright light and better if there's less constrast. Lots of black/white seems to be tough for the video compression and there'll be more frame stuttering. Bright hazy days might be the best for an area with lots of shadow. But since we're probably going to shoot whatever kind of day we get, we'll probably just deal with it.

Wide angle? I've used one with other cameras and really like the look. Lets me show more of the bike/rider for context, and still have room for the "scene" in the frame. I plan to get one. I'm not totally sure about this, but it seems like the "speed" feel would be improved since there'd be more of the sides of the trail slipping quickly past. Anyone?

I stuck my GoPro on my snowboard yesterday. Nice to let it catch all the powder and not have to worry about it getting ruined.

--Greg


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Bikeabout said:


> I'm learning the GoPro as I go.
> 
> So far one of the toughest things is knowing what you're shooting. Since there's no screen for instant feedback, it's taking some getting used to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Greg. :thumbsup:

I ordered that wide angle lens that the GoPro rep recommended. I figured for $30 even if ain't no good that's no big loss. Maybe that will help smooth the footage out like he said. I'll definitely post some thoughts on the lens after I get a couple of videos under my belt.

Good tip about making sure the camera is pointing the right direction. Seems like that would be an obvious thing but I could definitely see myself going for a ride and not even paying attention to that. :madman:

I'm really not expecting miraculous videos. Pete's footage is really great but I can't afford to drop $1,000 on a camcorder. I just want something that will look decent and I can showcase some of the trails we ride on youtube and our "group" website...

Thanks again for your post. It's always nice to get some feedback.

Happy Trails!
Ben


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Wide is good for sure, plus it will cut down on the effect of bumpy movement.


----------



## gsellis (Oct 12, 2006)

CactusJackSlade said:


> You keep talking about technique, I'd like to see some. Do you have a link so maybe we can see what you mean exactly.


Pete is the dean of helmetcam. If you download just one, watch Norway.

The other advantage of the video camera is that there is not that drop-frame I see in every GoPro video posted. I think it defaults to dropping incomplete frames if it falls behind. Cameras like the Aiptek* seem to just store the incomplete frame with the macro blocking in it (which is from too much movement for the processor to complete the compression before the next frame is in queue).

*Aiptek makes a 720p SD video camera and now has announced a 1080 unit. The 720p version tends to macro block a little when the whole frame is moving and the audio is pretty bad from all of the samples I have seen. Still would like to try one as a rear view.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

GuruAtma said:


> The thing about Pete's videos, as well as Wherewolf's and MTB_Bill's, is that they all use a real video camera on their helmets. This increases quality a lot, because the cameras have built in "steady-shot" or whatever it's called. I've yet to see a sd-card camera that has that.
> 
> Another thing about mounting on your helmet is that your helmet has to be on tight, and if you have a heavy camera on it, the helmet might have to be uncomfortably tight. A loose-ish helmet with any kind of camera is worse than a handlebar mounted camera.


:Cough:


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

*GoPro vid*

Sounds like the Aiptek cameras are another inexpensive choice for getting some video.

I think we all know that a "better" cam will get "better" results. I have a decent 3 CCD MiniDV cam I use when the situation is right. And I've used it as a helmet cam in one of the most awkward manners imaginable.

And now I have a GoPro. My interest is to use it for things that I can't or won't do with my other cam, and to find interesting ways to use it to expand what I can do with video, and to have fun.

With that in mind, I took it up to the snowy mountains on Sunday. I don't know of another way to have gotten this video for a $160 investment.

It's not mountain biking, but if you want to see some more of the fun I'm having with it... Or, if you want to check for more dropped frames, try these links. It'll cost you a 7 MB download and about a minute of your life. (Which you may not have back. No refunds.)

http://www.bikeabout.net/SomeOtherGuy

Or download directly here:
http://www.bikeabout.net/SomeOtherGuy/video/080203Powderhorn.mov

I do appreciate if if you download the movie before watching. Saves my bandwidth and you'll probably get a better viewing experience.

Tech note. What little "ambient" sound there is was faked in the "studio". Actual camera sound wasn't much to listen to, though there was some swishing and wooshing.

--Greg


----------



## alor14582 (Jan 19, 2008)

i have the oregon scientific atc2k for like 90 dollars, its 30 frames per sec at 640x 480, with a 2 gig memory card it records for about a 1 hour 10 mins. its also water proof to 10 feet but tons of ppl took it deeper than 10 feet. i like it alot it and have crash with it 5 times and its fun to see the crashes on filml. i post it on my helmet my handle bars and my seat post facing backwards to catch stuff that happens to behind me like my friends crashing hehe

Dimensions: 4.25L x 1.75D x 2.25H (in.)

http://www.compuvisor.com/helmet-camera-oregon-scientific-helmet-cam-atc2k-waterproof.html


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

CactusJackSlade said:


> Do you happen to have any footage you can share so I can see what good helmet cam footage looks like?
> 
> CJS


How's this?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Uber Bike Cam Mounts*

Speaking of mounting cameras on bikes and helmets ...

just imagine riding single track with that on your bike
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2105680/6626387

Testing a Wireless Cam Setup Im working on
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/1765746/5859643


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

alor14582 said:


> i have the oregon scientific atc2k for like 90 dollars, its 30 frames per sec at 640x 480, with a 2 gig memory card it records for about a 1 hour 10 mins. its also water proof to 10 feet but tons of ppl took it deeper than 10 feet. i like it alot it and have crash with it 5 times and its fun to see the crashes on filml. i post it on my helmet my handle bars and my seat post facing backwards to catch stuff that happens to behind me like my friends crashing hehe
> 
> Dimensions: 4.25L x 1.75D x 2.25H (in.)
> 
> http://www.compuvisor.com/helmet-camera-oregon-scientific-helmet-cam-atc2k-waterproof.html


Have any links to video from this one?

I like the size and cost.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Whoa, that's a pretty big cam!

On your vid: The wheel/spoke mount is Hilarious! Nice idea, what wireless system are you using?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

CJS I'm trying out this cam system
http://www.nitrorcx.com/24ghzmiwiauc.html
its typically used to record RC car/truck/plane action
it wont work in the woods very well because of the line of sight needed for the transmitter and receiver but at the BMX track it seems to work pretty good ... i have 2 of the receivers so i set up 1 cam/rec at one end of the track and another one at the other end of the track and im able to get 2 takes at one time.
when you look at this system you will see 2 wall plugs ... i worked around this problem by running the wireless cam and receiver off of 9 volt batteries and so far its working.
the reason im trying this out is to eliminate the need for the rider to have to carry all the camcorder and batteries and wires


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Zoke2 said:


> CJS I'm trying out this cam system
> http://www.nitrorcx.com/24ghzmiwiauc.html


If you are a bit handy with a soldering gun you might try making one of these receiver patch antenna: http://www.rc-cam.com/gp_patch.htm

The 2.4 ghz system you have is probably only about 50mw in output power, so anything you can do to help the reception will do you good.

I built one of the patch antenna's and it did help, the only thing is that the patch antenna is directional - meaning you need to have it pointed at the transmitter, where as the whip antenna is omni-directional. I just made a PVC pipe stand for mine to hold it - EZ.

The "directional" patch antenna also cuts down on other stray RF noise, because it IS directional and does not just pick up everything.

Also, if you have any 2.4ghz phones in your house, maybe unplug them while you are using your system...

Anyway, fun stuff for $80

Currently the 1000mw 2.4 ghz system I use can get over 1 mile air to ground like I did for these videos:

http://media.putfile.com/2006-Sea-Otter-Classic---AERIAL

http://media.putfile.com/Aerial-of-MT-bike-races

I'm currently in the middle of switching to a 900mhz system for better ground obstacle penetration...

have fun!


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

$80 ... i bought the first one 2-3 months ago for $39 and broke the cam ... actually just a wire came loose and was fixed ... for that price i bought another one to have 2 receivers and it was still $39 so i guess if i got 2 of them for $80 thats not bad 

what system are you using thats 1000mw ? ... and your videos look good with your setup

on a side note ... i typically only use the lipstick helmet cam or wireless cam footage for B roll ... so i dont worry that its not exactly perfect ... i always try to shoot with 2-3 cams rolling. I find if your video is shaky - find 3-10 seconds of usable footage and tweak it in editing ... slomo it add color shifts use for title backgrounds ... a lot of people just post the straight video from their cam onto a video site and then freak when its shaky and compressed ...

oh yeah and I will try out that antenna for sure


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm basically using this system:

http://www.rangevideo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=97

The Tx (transmitter) I believe is a Lawmate brand.

Like I mentioned though, I've recently set up and I'm using a 900mhz frequency system (500mw power) ... less power, but theoretically more range and better obstacle penetration because of the lower frequency.

For a receiver (Rx) I use what is called a diversity receiver. It has 2 receivers and 2 antennas that are tuned slightly differently. This way you can get a steadier image based on which recever picks up better (it seemlessly auto switches to the best one). That is here: http://www.rangevideo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46&products_id=94

I've been meaning to set up my new 900Mhz system for road crit's, but ah... need the time...


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

I picked up a GoPro setup from the MTBR.com raffle at the Sea Otter Classic this year. I'll be posting videos soon!

-B


----------



## sq2shooter (Aug 27, 2007)

While I like the look of videos with a combination of helmet cam shots and trail side video, I don't do it myself. The main reason being I film for fun but I am there to ride. While taking shots from the trail looks good, it is a pain in the butt having to stop set up and ride. It breaks up the ride too much for me, so I don't bother taking the time to do it. I basically turn my camera on, ride until the tape runs out then look to see if any footage is useable. This is also why almost all my videos are pretty much non-edited footage. Most are one continuos 5 or 6 minute shot with no edits of additional footage. This is also why I won't quit my day job. I accept my position as a slacker videographer.
As far as helmet cams, I use this one:


----------



## tkbiker (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm about to get a gopro hero cam but am wondering if there is any real difference in function and performance between the motorsports cam and the helmet hero. I'm pretty much satisfied with the vid quality and price point but have only one issue being functionality in regards to mounting and durability. 

Does the helmet hero mount to a FF helmet (i'm assuming it does as it was mentioned by insect_0_man but i'd like a clear definitive answer) and is just as durable as the motorsports cam or do I spend the xtra 10 bucks to buy the motorsports? 

Oh yeah one last question, when in May is the wide angle lens for the hero cam going to be available?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

the Helmet cam will be able to mount to a Full Face helmet with the included mounts. You can either mount it using a curved-sticky mount, or the head-strap mount. The actual helmet mount won't work because it requires air vents to strap to.

I would definitely spring for the handlebar mount accessory kit. I find myself using these mounts much more often than the helmet mounts.

-B


----------



## tkbiker (Aug 5, 2006)

Octane said:


> the Helmet cam will be able to mount to a Full Face helmet with the included mounts. You can either mount it using a curved-sticky mount, or the head-strap mount. The actual helmet mount won't work because it requires air vents to strap to.
> 
> I would definitely spring for the handlebar mount accessory kit. I find myself using these mounts much more often than the helmet mounts.
> 
> -B


Thanks for the info! Just wondering now if that curved sticky mount you mentioned is good for only one use and if so are there extras/replacements?


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Well.. I haven't tried to remove any of mine yet. I kinda assume they are a one-time deal.

The curved sticky mount is made of hard plastic, with a strong 3M double-sided foam tape on it. They are very sticky, and I would worry about hurting the finish on fragile paint. 

However, my kits included one pre-cut replacement double sided tape, so i can reuse the mount. If you managed to peel off a mount, you could probably order more double sided tape to use.

-B


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

I plan to pick up a GoPro in the very near future so I can mount it facing towards the back of my bike and capture that perspective of the ride. Then when editing my video I can mix it up from front to back shots. I've seen a few fork mounted angles too, that capture the front tire spinning and the guy who's out in front. It's an interesting perspective if it's done right, but if there's too much tire and not enough trail in the video it gets old fast in my opinion.

The strangest video perspectives I've seen yet are those of a cam mounted on a helmet boom that captured the rider himself. It's very interesting to watch, because the effect the cam creates from being mounted on a boom aimed at the rider... creates the illusion of being smooth and fluid. In the video link above the rider covers three different perspectives. It's worth a watch.

What I'm using right now is a POV VO1 helmet cam and have been very pleased with it so far. I wasn't too crazy about dropping the cash for it, but the video screen feature and remote are really nice to have and it has been useful out on the trail. This helmet can can take a real beating too and survived a direct impact during a wreck and didn't miss a beat.

Below are a collection of videos I've captured with the POV. Keep in mind the quality has been compress during the upload, so what you see is not as good as the raw footage captured. As for the original footage captured by the POV, I think the quality is very nice considering it is a mini cam.

Trail footage:
Francis Beatty trail
Sherman Branch trail
POV 640x480 footage (111 megs)
my POV.1 review


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Mickey650b said:


> The strangest video perspectives I've seen yet are those of a cam mounted on a helmet boom that captured the rider himself. It's very interesting to watch, because the effect the cam creates from being mounted on a boom aimed at the rider... creates the illusion of being smooth and fluid. In the video link above the rider covers three different perspectives. It's worth a watch.


Thanks for the input!

I like the helmet boom camera. Nice perspective. Though it didn't make me feel like I was seeing the Xtreme-ness of his riding. Seemed like it was probably pretty dang rugged, but it was hard to tell.

It does seem to help things to have something more than the trail ripping past in the shot to make it seem smoother.

Here's how I did something similar on the opposite end of the bike. Mounted a GoPro about where a derailleur would go on my singlespeed.

Video page:
http://www.bikeabout.net/ZExtra/BikeaboutSite/Video/index.html

Direct link:
http://www.bikeabout.net/ZExtra/BikeaboutSite/Video/081206DerEyeView.mov

I feel like it was a successful experiment. The back-facing shot was my POV1. I hope to do more of this and integrate it into longer videos as one of the perspectives.

There's an image of the set-up in this post:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5163469&postcount=1

--Greg


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

Bikeabout said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I like the helmet boom camera. Nice perspective. Though it didn't make me feel like I was seeing the Xtreme-ness of his riding. Seemed like it was probably pretty dang rugged, but it was hard to tell.
> 
> ...


Greg, I found the helmet cam boom video I was thinking about when I mentioned it in the previous post. Here's the youtube link 



But it looks like youtube struck again and killed the sound of the ride, even though it had no music to start with.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

That's pretty interesting looking. Looks difficult to ride as hard as he's doing with the camera in his face. Wonder if that's part of why he crashed. Definitely another cool perspective. It'd be fun to edit that into some other cuts. 

--Greg


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

I've used three types of cameras: (1) GoPro Wide Angle Lens, (2) VIO POV, and (3) strapping a Canon Vixia HF11 to my helmet with a wide angle lens.

I really don't like the helmet mount for mountain biking, and since the Canon does NOT work for bike mount, I probably won't be using that for mountain anymore.

The VIO is great because of the screen. If you want to make sure you got a clip, you can check it before you leave the trails (or redo it).

The GoPro is AWESOME, a TON of fun, and if it breaks, it is CHEAP to buy a new one. I held back a lot when I was riding with the Canon because I was afraid of breaking my wife's $1000 brand new HD camera. The GoPro on a sunny day with a blue sky is hard to beat. Of course, you can't check what the videos look like until you get home, but with a little practice you'll know pretty much what it is going to hit and what it will not.

I tried the Aiptek and returned it because (1) it did not take a wide angle lens, and (2) the sound was horrible.

Here's the VIO mounted to the bike:





Camera Mounted on Mountain Bike from Bri on Vimeo.

Here's the VIO Road racing and Night Mountain Riding:





Road Bike Racing & Night Mountain Rides from Bri on Vimeo.

Here's the GoPro mounted on a boom facing the bike from back and front:





Snowy Mountain Ride (Camera mounted on boom) from Bri on Vimeo.

Here's the GoPro stuck to the back window of a helicopter





Helicopter Ride over NYC (GoPro Wide) from Bri on Vimeo.

Here's the GoPro underwater in the caribbean:





Snorkeling at Castaway Cay from Bri on Vimeo.

Here it is Skiing:





Skiing: Camera mounted on ski pole and chest mount from Bri on Vimeo.

The mounting options, wide angle lens, and waterproof/shockproof features make this camera my favorite to use.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Polar Bear said:


> I've used three types of cameras: (1) GoPro Wide Angle Lens, (2) VIO POV, and (3) strapping a Canon Vixia HF11 to my helmet with a wide angle lens.
> 
> I really don't like the helmet mount for mountain biking, and since the Canon does NOT work for bike mount, I probably won't be using that for mountain anymore.
> 
> ...


very cool videos, I'm surprised at the video quality underwater, but it helps to have crystal clear water and only 10 feet deep.

chest mount looks pretty cool too.


----------

